# Scott Kalitta



## Kid Kahuna (Feb 1, 2005)

I was shocked to hear of the passing of Scott Kalitta, Our prayers are with Connie and his family. No one was faster! Always remembered!
Kid


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

I saw the video - WOW, I don't think he survived the initial explosion....let alone the impact and 2nd explosion....

I read something about a photographer also getting killed...


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

That was a terrible explosion, it took my breath away when I saw it.

Terrible loss.


----------



## superdave2 (Dec 30, 2006)

i just couldnt belive it i was stunned putting the wall at the end of the track was so stupid they need to make the whole track a mile long or maybe even longer but that wall at the end of the track was the stupidist thing that nhra did




RIP scott you were great​


----------



## Racin'Jason 8 (Nov 19, 2002)

superdave2 said:


> i just couldnt belive it i was stunned putting the wall at the end of the track was so stupid they need to make the whole track a mile long or maybe even longer but that wall at the end of the track was the stupidist thing that nhra did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree...seeing the car burst into flames like that was unforeseeable and horrible - but for his car to be "absorbed" by the wall was completely avoidable. I'm not an NHRA fan, but don't most tracks have a type of sand pit after the shutdown area?


----------



## Dpreston (Nov 21, 2005)

Scott owned a Marina 10 minutes from my house. Nice guy, Sucks he had to go out like that. Now they are saying that the track they were racing at didn't have enough "run off"


----------



## rccarnut (Feb 10, 2003)

superdave2 said:


> i just couldnt belive it i was stunned putting the wall at the end of the track was so stupid they need to make the whole track a mile long or maybe even longer but that wall at the end of the track was the stupidist thing that nhra did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I work with a guy that used to be Del Worsham's bottom end guy(funny car) among a few other big names, he still has a lot of ties to drag racing so he's "in" the loop of information....Scott was knocked out by the percussion of the engine exploding...he went out into glory in an instant and felt no pain. To NHRA's defense they didnt put the wall there the track owner did. that track has been running like that for a long time. And as far as the sandpit there is one but at 280mph and with no brakes being applied and no chutes to drag it down, the sand pit was just a speedbump for the car. My condolences to the Kalitta family and team and the whole Drag Racing family they have lost a good one...Also this weekend the Funny cars and top fuelers are only running 1,000ft!


Jim
ps i have seen pics that somebody took just after scott was removed from the car...it was very eerie to see the aftermath of a 280mph wreck that claimed somebodys life.


----------



## ovalrcr (Sep 9, 2007)

I was shocked when I found out about this...I will miss watching Scott race.


----------

